# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box  Nokia R&D unlock license step by step 2013.Nov.16

## mohamed73

Have a working UB hardwarePre-order Nokia R&D license with PayPal secure paymentIn 'My Account' and assign license to your UB hardware by its serial numberWait until 2013.12.06 for UB software release and Update your UB software to the latest version
 				As you completed the steps above you will be able to unlock Nokia BB5 SL3 phones instantly without extra cost or credits!

----------

